# 打电话给他/给他打电话



## anialuo

大家好,
我想请问一下:' 打电话给他'和'给他打电话'这两句话有什么区别吗?词语序不一样,意思呢?


----------



## keung

Hi anialuo,
Both sentence mean the same. In HongKong, we use 打电话给他. however in mainland China, seem likely use 给他打电话.
But some opinion about 给他打电话 from mainland China would be better.
They mean the same anyway.


----------



## anialuo

Hi keung, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## BODYholic

anialuo said:


> 大家好,
> 我想请问一下:' 打电话给他'和'给他打电话'这两句话有什么区别吗?词语序不一样,意思呢?



The emphasis is different.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1485118


----------



## pp0970

anialuo said:


> 大家好,
> 我想请问一下:' 打电话给他'和'给他打电话'这两句话有什么区别吗?词语序不一样,意思呢?


 

no difference, they are the same, just different expression


----------



## Geysere

I don't see any difference in emphasis...  
The first expression may originate from Cantonese and is very colloquial, only the second expression is found in written discourse.
Can anyone confirm the usage in northern part of China?


----------



## BODYholic

If you are making a telephone call.
Someone asks what are you doing?

Answer: 打电话给他. (是打电话,不是在闲着。)
The emphasis is placed on the fact that you are making a call.

Answer: 给他打电话. (是打给他,不是打给我老妈。)
In this case, the person that you are calling is the focus point.


----------



## Jerry Chan

They sound exactly the same to me.
As a Chinese learner, I don't think you should read too much into it.


----------



## samanthalee

BODYholic said:


> If you are making a telephone call.
> Someone asks what are you doing?
> 
> Answer: 打电话给他. (是打电话,不是在闲着。)
> The emphasis is placed on the fact that you are making a call.
> 
> Answer: 给他打电话. (是打给他,不是打给我老妈。)
> In this case, the person that you are calling is the focus point.



I agree with BODYholic, I can see the difference too. Other than the two of us, no one else can see a difference?


----------



## xiao1218

keung said:


> Hi anialuo,
> Both sentence mean the same. In HongKong, we use 打电话给他. however in mainland China, seem likely use 给他打电话.
> But some opinion about 给他打电话 from mainland China would be better.
> They mean the same anyway.


 
I agree.


----------



## Jerry Chan

The difference depends on how you say them, not on the sentences themselves.

*'打电话*给他 
给他*'打电话*
(是打电话,不是在闲着。)

*'给他*打电话
打电话*'给他*
(是打给他,不是打给我老妈。)

By placing the emphasis on a different place, you get a different result.


----------



## elisawang

I think it´s the same, only get a different result when you saying in different way


----------



## Lukero

When not trying to emphasize anything, the two are really the same thing.

But in the event that you are trying to emphasize a certain part, then there's a difference.


----------



## sanna_

Both sentence mean  the same thing


----------



## BODYholic

Yes, both sentences have the same meaning. The emphasis is slightly different.


----------



## pulaunias

*打电话给他/ more oral language, coz the order of words is ...
              (just like 电话打了没有，你)

给他打电话**/Better in writing. Slightly more formal, coz the order or word is alright.* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			大


​


----------

